# Anyone Order A New iPhone 7/7+?



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I've had an iPhone 6 for two years and had not really planned on buying a new phone but then all the hype started and, well, I ordered an iPhone 7+    .  Never had the bigger iPhone so I hope I like it.  Now shopping for cases.  I prefer wallet type cases which seems to be harder to find.  Anyway, did anyone else order a new phone and, if so, what did you get?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I put in a "Amazon buy back" order to sell my 6S Plus, but not sure I will get the new one. Yesterday, I got caught up in the excitement of Verizon's "free iPhone 7" offer, and placed an order (would have meant not using the Amazon buy back), but last night figured out that if you trade in in a year, the Verizon deal isn't that great a deal--Not terrible, but nothing special. So this afternoon I called and after waiting on hold half an hour, cancelled the Verizon order.

There are no features on the new phone that really call out to me--more battery life, a better camera, and water resistance are nice, but not thrilling. I have some reservations about the non-button replacement for the main button. I HATE haptic feedback on keys, for no rational reason. I may put in an order at Apple or Best Buy, still pondering.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I plan to order maybe next month, I'm one a yearly plan, so I'll trade up. I think the black is nice, but I plan to stick with gold. The new phone doesn't have enough features for me to have to have it on launch day. I can wait.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I ordered the 7+ in the matte black.  I wanted the dark bezel this time.  I got on the 12 month upgrade plan so if I don't like the bigger size or the darker color I can change it fairly quickly.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am weak, weak! I ordered a gold Seven Plus, 128 GB, from Apple on their annual upgrade plan. Won't be here till the second week of October, though.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I still have my iPhone 5. So far, I'm planning on getting one this time. I'm not sure if I should get the 7 or the 7 plus because of the camera. It would also be easier to read on a larger size. Did anyone get a larger size in previous versions & thought the size was too large?


----------



## Kristina Adams (Apr 8, 2016)

Toby said:


> I still have my iPhone 5. So far, I'm planning on getting one this time. I'm not sure if I should get the 7 or the 7 plus because of the camera. It would also be easier to read on a larger size. Did anyone get a larger size in previous versions & thought the size was too large?


I haven't had a larger version myself, but my partner wishes he'd gotten the 6S Plus when he got the 6S. Everyone he knows that bought the larger size said they'd never get a smaller phone again.

Me? I still prefer the size of a 4S, although I have a 6 now.

My contract isn't due until March. For now I'm going to keep this phone until it's on its last legs, although the prospect of a camera that operates in better light _is_ tempting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Toby said:


> I still have my iPhone 5. So far, I'm planning on getting one this time. I'm not sure if I should get the 7 or the 7 plus because of the camera. It would also be easier to read on a larger size. Did anyone get a larger size in previous versions & thought the size was too large?


This is a perpetual debate! No perfect answer, even for one individual, sometimes you'll wish you had a larger/smaller phone. For myself, I wouldn't want a phone appreciably larger, but I love the Plus size. Over time in discussions of this on the Internet, my unscientific feeling is that I've seen more people lament that they bought the small phone than regret going large, but there are definitely people who are happier with a small phone.

Will you be mostly carrying the phone in pockets? If so, Will the phone plus any case fit in all your outfits? If a smaller phone is at all tight, chances are that a bigger one would be too much. Is there room in your purse, and if you haven't carried a phone in your purse in the past, will you be satisfied with that arrangement? The larger screen size is definitely easier to read, and even to touch and pick out links and such precisely. But if you're miserable porting it around, that won't matter. Most vendors do give a fourteen day return option, so you aren't doomed if you try the large and don't like it after a couple of days.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

The charging port on my iphone 6 hasn't been working right for a while now.  So I figured it was time for an upgrade.

My 7 just arrived a few minutes ago.  Setting it up now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> The charging port on my iphone 6 hasn't been working right for a while now. So I figured it was time for an upgrade.
> 
> My 7 just arrived a few minutes ago. Setting it up now.


Woo hoo! I'm jealous.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

At least my iPhone 7 Plus is now "preparing for shipment". Hurrah!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

My initial thoughts on the iPhone 7 after upgrading from a rapidly dying iPhone 6. 

While I haven't fully explored the depths of either iOS 10 or things like 3D Touch, a day is enough to get some initial expectations out of the way.  In no particular order...

Size and weight: in the hand it doesn't feel much different than the 6. It's a bit heavier, but I think that's due to the heavier aluminum used to build it (series 7000 I believe) - a welcome change because, quite frankly, I thought the 6 was one of Apple's lesser efforts in build quality.  Time will tell of course.

Volume: the new speakers are a LOT louder than the 6 or the 6s, almost to the point of being obnoxious if your phone rings in a public place. 

Antenna: interestingly enough, I'm seeing less bars in some areas than I did with my 6. However, I haven't tried using data or making calls in these areas. A point of possible concern, but requires more observation. 

Camera: haven't had a chance to play with it much yet, aside from checking out the new front facing camera (which is definitely an improvement). I did however have to root around in a dark room last night and the flash is most certainly brighter. 

Lack of headphone jack: - a great big "who cares?" to me.  I almost never use headphones anyway.  The only thing I use the jack for is my PayPal reader.  One more conference this year, but I can deal with the adaptor.  After that, I'll probably just upgrade to one of the new chip readers anyway. Could be a deal breaker for some, though.

Screen: honestly, can't say I see a difference in everyday usage so far.

Capacitive home button: a bit weird at first, but I can see myself getting used to it

Battery: I never considered the 6 to have particularly impressive battery life, even for an iPhone. Even after one day, I can see the 7 has it soundly beat.  

Processor and speed: this one is the big one and it's a mixed bag.  I mean, some games load faster and the notification area on the lock screen is all but useless because in the time it takes to press the home "button" you've already unlocked the phone (Touch ID is *fast*).

On the flip side, it really isn't a dramatic difference in normal usage. Now, this isn't a symptom of lousy engineering or anything.  It's more because phone processors are reaching that stage of being so ridiculously fast that you can really only see the differences in benchmark tests.  I've owned iPhones since the first, and have upgraded religiously every two years since the 3G.  Back in those early days, an upgrade was night and day ... comparative to walking around as Prince Adam then one day holding up your magic sword and screaming "By the power of Greyskull!"  Nowadays, however, that's not the case.  Is there more power under the hood? Yes. But unless you're really pushing your phone, you probably won't see it much.  The iPhone 7 is a super car, but in day to day usage you're probably not going to use any more horsepower than the compact coupe your neighbor owns. 

So is it worth the upgrade? If you have a 6S I'd say no. Wait until next year.  Heck, if you have a 6 that's in really good shape, I might say the same (unless you think you can't live without 3D Touch). If you still have a 5 or 5S, go for it. Definitely a worthy upgrade in that case, likewise if your phone is in sad shape like mine was.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_I ordered mine - the "regular" 7 - on the afternoon of 9/9 when I finally came to the realization that my 6 was just not charging consistently. And battery life was not great either. I was eligible for an upgrade with Verizon. And I've upgraded to a new iPhone every 2 years since the iPhone became available on the Verizon network (2011?). I ordered the 32 GB rose gold and received it yesterday. I love the color!  The size is nearly identical to the 6. The home button is something I will eventually get used to, but it is throwing me off right now. Not a deal-breaker though. I've not yet used the camera. I usually listen to my music in the car or at home through our Bose Sound Link Bluetooth speaker or of course our Echo. Set-up was quite easy although I have heard from some of my friends they experienced activation errors on both Verizon and AT&T, most likely due to server congestion since it was resolved after waiting a few minutes. So far the battery life has been excellent; that is one feature I'll be monitoring for sure. I am happy I made the transition although I kind of had to. Chances are I would have succumbed eventually anyway!  _


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I per-ordered my Black 128gb iPhone 7 (regular) from Sprint on 9/9 & it arrived on release day  I had an iPhone 6 prior to getting the 7.

I like all the new features & changes, except I'm not sure how I feel about the new Capacitive home button, getting used to it but still seem to activate Siri when trying to unlock the home. Really like the "rise to wake" better camera & better speakers, Hey Siri is nice, have to see how much I actually use it tho. I talk to Echo alot, but maybe Hey Siri will be a nice feature when I'm not at home. I bought a Spigen Ultra Hybrid case (it works with the Spigen Style Ring that I need to hold my phone) from Amazon via 1 day shipping.

Side note: I ordered 2 but I was sent 3, after talking to phone support they had no record of sending 3 & were as shocked as I was. I was transferred to order returns so they could get me a label, I was on hold for over an hour & disconnected twice, after that I decide to just take it to the nearby Sprint store myself. Eventho they have no record of sending me 3 right now, I didn't want them to charge me for it in the future. I also wonder if I got someone elses order (my name/address is on the box) because the IMEI numbers Sprint had in their system for my new phones didn't match any of the phones I got.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

I just got my 6splus in March and have no plans to upgrade to this one maybe the iphone8splus is my future phone


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm waiting for T-Mobile to call me back so that I can place an order. I'm going to get the 7 plus.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

It took a long time to order. About 45min's wait on phone. Then almost a 2 hour wait for a call back. My phone is on my father's account at T-Mobile. I think you can have up to 6 phones on it. The Customer Care Rep spoke to my father to authorize. She asked for the password to his account. That's where I encountered a problem. I had one, but she said that it was a 5 digit ONLY password, mine was more than 5 digits. I told her that, but she never said that it could be more than 5 digits. She finally figured out what to do, asking me more questions. I gave a new password. After I hung up with her, I realized that the new password was more than 5 digits.   Everything worked out in the end. I ordered the iPhone 7 Plus, 128GB, Rose color.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I was excited Thursday night when I noticed in the Apple Store that my iPhone had moved to "preparing for shipment." I figured I'd receive it well ahead of the expected October 5-10 date. Tonight it is still in the same status, and googling around I see that it is common for Apple to have orders in "preparing" status for weeks at a time! Oh well. I will get it eventually!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine is supposed to arrive between 11/1 - 11/30. I'm not expecting it sooner, but if it does come earlier....yippeee!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Good chance it will be early. Just when I lamented about. One, this morning I had a notice that my iPhone had shipped! Tracking says delivery is Thursday. (Instead of October), though tracking also says it is still in China! I'll just be glad to get it....


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Toby said:


> I still have my iPhone 5. So far, I'm planning on getting one this time. I'm not sure if I should get the 7 or the 7 plus because of the camera. It would also be easier to read on a larger size. Did anyone get a larger size in previous versions & thought the size was too large?


I went from the 4 to a 6 plus and I have no intention of going back to the smaller phone. I was worried I'd think it was too large, at least for talking on. But I checked it out in stores various times before ordering. I'm waiting for next years 8 to upgrade though, but I will be getting the plus again.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Whee, after futzing around in Asia for a couple of days, UPS made a massive effort and got my iPhone from Korea to my hands in Oklahoma in about 24 hours!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Not that the world needs more iPhone 7 reviews, but here are my thoughts after a couple of days with my 7+, written up for a person considering upgrading from 6S+ to 7+:

I was happy with my 6+, have only had my 7+ for a couple of days. So far I am content, but not thrilled. It actually crossed my mind to return the new phone, but I won't do that. Camera is definitely better. I am fine with the new home button after being apprehensive about it. I can't really tell a difference in the improved screen. I think I can tell a difference in the speakers, but that's not a big deal. I was satisfied with the speed and battery life of the old phone, and based on limited use I am still satisfied with the new one. Those who do heavy gaming or number crunching on their phones will presumably be more impressed by the new processors. If I have a water incident I'm sure I'll be grateful for the sealing improvements. 

I'm a serious amateur photographer, so the Biggest improvement for my uses is the significantly improved camera, but it still isn't good enough to replace the high end pocket camera I use when I know in advance I'm going to want a camera.

I want to get into the Apple Upgrade Program, and I got a good price selling my older phone. Those pushed me into keeping the new phone, but I definitely consider this an optional luxury upgrade. I'm not unhappy, and the phone is as advertised. If you want it, and the cost of the upgrade isn't onerous for you, you'll probably be satisfied, but I doubt you're making a mistake if you skip this time around.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And probably of more use to someone, here is my Amazon review of the case I'm using. Note that for models other than the matte black, this case is much more slippery, and I wouldn't recommend it as much. I like mine a lot for a twelve dollar case.



There's no shock absorption worth mentioning here, so don't expect much from this case if you drop your precious phone on concrete! Even scratch protection falls short at the exposed ends of the phone. But you do get the referenced scratch protection, and more importantly, the matte black has at least a little bit of grippiness so that you will be less likely to drop it than you would your slicker than snot bare phone. Based on reports here, and my experience with similar Spigen cases for previous phones, all other colors don't give you that grippability. I wish I'd given more consideration to how exposed the ends are, the brassy gold ends of my phone look odd surrounded by black plastic! But I didn't spend much, and this case doesn't bulk up the phone like the Otterbox I used on my previous iPhone. I bought into the Apple Upgrade Program, and I figure with the mandatory AppleCare, I can risk a less bulky and protective case. I also saved enough dough for a fairly nice meal compared to what I spent on the Otterbox. A good choice for a case if you have good insurance on the phone....


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My 7+ arrived yesterday! Yeah! I was not able to see the plus size in a store, so I sort of compared it to my kindle & fire. When, I saw the size, I was thrllled. It wasn't too big. Thank you rasputina & others that said that they liked their plus size phones. Helped me make my choice easier. I compare it to my 5, my 5 looks so small next to it. I love it so far. However, the finger on the home button doesn't always work. I'm not sure yet how to pay with Apple Pay in a store & in an app yet. I couldn't do that on my 5. Does anyone know how? Do you use it?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Toby said:


> My 7+ arrived yesterday! Yeah! I was not able to see the plus size in a store, so I sort of compared it to my kindle & fire. When, I saw the size, I was thrllled. It wasn't too big. Thank you rasputina & others that said that they liked their plus size phones. Helped me make my choice easier. I compare it to my 5, my 5 looks so small next to it. I love it so far. However, the finger on the home button doesn't always work. I'm not sure yet how to pay with Apple Pay in a store & in an app yet. I couldn't do that on my 5. Does anyone know how? Do you use it?


I have set up and used Apple Pay in stores, but I haven't even knowingly had an opportunity to pay with it online yet!


----------



## ASDeMatteis (Jan 29, 2017)

I've been considering ordering one, but switching from Android might be too much of a change for me since everything I use is through google.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

ASDeMatteis said:


> I've been considering ordering one, but switching from Android might be too much of a change for me since everything I use is through google.


Speaking as one who had three Android phones before getting an iPhone, the adjustment period was minimal. You can still use all your actual Google stuff, as they have IOS equivalents (as far as I can recall).

MIke


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Most Google apps have iOS equivalents. I switched from Samsung phones about 18 months ago, and it was a non-event as far as glitches from switching.


----------

